# Female Hippocampus Kuda dancing



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I just wanted to share a quick little video of my female H. kuda dancing around at the front of my tank. This a good example as to why someone might want to keep them as it is entertaining to watch them behave like this.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awe very nice! What a neat thing to watch.. I would love to keep them someday.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey disman, pretty cool video! Thanks for posting it! Next time, let us see your entire tank as well not just the horsies lol.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I guess I could have done a pan of the entire tank. Not much to see yet. I promised to go slow on spending money on this one.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Up for sale http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34085


----------

